# Sagging Chevy Front end Solution!!



## CGLC (Dec 1, 2004)

Has anyone tried this after market torsion key replacement? I talked to a shop that puts them in 1999 and beyond chevy/gmc trucks. The mechanic installed a set in his own truck, and it raised the front end up 3 inches. The benefits he claimed were that you never need to turn up your torsion bars and it is 100% safe for all front end and suspension parts. The down side is that I own a 1998. Does anyone know if they make a kit for 1998 model trucks?


----------



## Dragonscapes (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes I've heard of that and I've heard some people say it was 100% safe and good and other say it was stupid and dangerous basically what your doing is replacing your 3/4-1ton key with a 1/2 ton key it does have the benefit of jacking up your front end but it will put more strain on your front end components. Several of the people that I have met that have done this have ended up replacing their Torsion bars after a year or so since they for some reason tend to break when you do this and carry a plow. It could just be bad torsion bars or people are really beating the snot out of their trucks but I'm not going to watch someone drive a truck for a year to find out which it is. Also as far as I know it will work on all the 88+ 4x4 trucks you can go to your local GM dealer and get a set of green (think they are the green ones) keys from them for a bit less then the kits in general.


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

Don't do it.
I have a set ford keys in my old truck for the same purpose.
But when you lift your truck that high you start seriously changing the angles of the front drive shaft, and the CV joints on the front axles. Meaning your going to be Breaking many more drivetrain parts very quick.
It sucks when your front drive shaft and Cv axles start binding and those's boots will be gone within a month.
Trust me I have done it and been there.
By time I fixed my issue's, it would have been much cheaper to buy a real and proven lift kit.
Lift Kits are design to keep your drivetrain angles correct by dropping the front axle and the indexing the transfer case.

I do suggest you stay away from lift kits made by CST and there other names as many of my friends have used them and there customer service is beyond poor.
They don't take phone calls and when you do get thru, they always tell you BS and never deliver, They'll get mad and hang up on you and leave you hanging.

TrailMaster, Superlifts and BDS are great companys to buy from and they have great support and real products that work right.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

CGLC;334339 said:


> Has anyone tried this after market torsion key replacement? I talked to a shop that puts them in 1999 and beyond chevy/gmc trucks. The mechanic installed a set in his own truck, and it raised the front end up 3 inches. The benefits he claimed were that you never need to turn up your torsion bars and it is 100% safe for all front end and suspension parts. The down side is that I own a 1998. Does anyone know if they make a kit for 1998 model trucks?


They won't raise the front end three inches, you can get 2 safely, but you still need to turn up the torsion bars. The only time you will break a torsion bar is if you max it out so the suspension has nowhere to go. The re-indexed keys basically allow you that adjustment before the torsion bars get strained. It is reasonably safe but not 100%, like any lift it will wear frontend components somewhat faster. As far a CV axle angles being compromised, what I've seen is the keys don't increase the angle very dramatically, whereas a 4 or 6 inch suspension lift, even with the dropped front axle results in a steeper angle, and they don't have a lot of problems, as long as you stay with a big name like someone else suggested. I looked into keys and read up on them a lot last year, was going to do them but since I am really limited with tire choices on a dually, and I don't want to raise my trailer hitch or my plow frame any, I talked myself out of it. If you go to FSC.com (fullsize Chevy), go to offroad section and near the top there is a sticky with a step by step installation guide complete with photos. All the info you could ever want. Also check ebay motors, I've seen a few different kits on there.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I just found a link to the FSC guide, but since I have toruble sometimes with them I'll just tell you where to find it. In this forum there is a thread called warning for torsion bars, page 3 post #53 by diehard has the link. If you choose to read all the posts like I just did, be cautious because many people there don't know what the heck they are talking about.


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

I love being referenced...  cool .. .


----------



## CGLC (Dec 1, 2004)

Thanks for everyone who responded. I guess if you think about it the plow is only on the truck a fraction part of the year and i have air cells in the front so too me it is not worth the risk of damaging the front end. It is more of a cosmetic need then practical plus i am from Mn and it hasn't even snowed yet and it is almost Christmas!


----------



## PTLandscapeCO. (Dec 10, 2006)

anyone know where io can get a set of these keys in the chicagoland area


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

PTLandscapeCO.;334651 said:


> anyone know where io can get a set of these keys in the chicagoland area


Try either Chicagoland Torsion Bar Keys-and-More store, or eBay Motors. Let's see, who else carries them...did you try Torsion Bar Key-Mart? Hmmm...Everything For a Buck, except torsion bar keys?
Victoria's Suspension?
Cherry, Webb and Torsion?

I'm really struggling here.

JK! JK!


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

CGLC;334567 said:


> Thanks for everyone who responded. I guess if you think about it the plow is only on the truck a fraction part of the year and i have air cells in the front so too me it is not worth the risk of damaging the front end. It is more of a cosmetic need then practical plus i am from Mn and it hasn't even snowed yet and it is almost Christmas!


What are air cells ? My tahoe aint like the old tahoe,,She is having her front end pushed down hard with a plow..The old one was fairly unaffected 

Tips for getting the front end to support my load better ? ? ?


----------



## Offroadz71 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Chicagoland Keys*

Just go to the local Chevy dealer and get a list of all the Bars available for your truck. Also get the info on what the bar is made for, 1/2, 3/4, 1ton. You will probably find that your bar is, depending on vehicle, located within a certain range of available options. You can step up a level or three lvl's, so to speak, to gain what you need. I checked into this last month and my local chevy dealer was quoting about $250 per or for the set, Sorry can't remember exactly if it was per bar or not, but I know that it was cheaper than the truck mags. Also you can look into junk yards but chances are that if your truck is older, than trying to find the correct number on worn tags are going to be hard. Thus, I have the 98 Z71 package and the mine was rated in the middle, just before you get to 1 ton range, but I decided to stick with what I have and I also plan on getting a newer truck in the next year or so.


----------



## nevrnf (Oct 12, 2005)

Right here


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

nevrnf;335050 said:


> Right here


Is that a spam post ? What am i to find at that site ? I really dont see what the point of that link was,,I am dense ya but what is in there to help support the front of my truck with the plow mounted ? ? ?


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

That company sells the new keys, don't you think?


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

dieseld;335299 said:


> That company sells the new keys, don't you think?


No i dont think so.Look at the site,not only is it cluttered,but from the looks of it a bit narrow in what it does sell.If it sold keys which it may that link he posted shold have carried me to the keys. Sorry but self promotion is not the answer I was asking for 

Anyway I had of all places my buddies dealer set me up,He set the torsion bars and aligned the truck,my front end is level with back end and with the plow it drops an acceptable amount,If i add ballast to the rear of 250lbs I should be in great shape to face the snow if it ever falls again in western NY


----------



## beungood (Dec 29, 2004)

*Good option*

I installed the keys first and it levelled off my truck. The only rub here is it eats up your wheel travel a little and maxes you shocks out. A 5'8" spacer oon top of the shocks take care of this. I also installed a Cognito levelling kit which gives you redsigned (from a GM engineer)upper control Arms that give you back wheel travel , greaseable ball joints and reposition the shocks. Ride was better than when I bought the truck new. I can carry my plow and not really even notice it that muc. It's been on my truck for a year and I have no problems and the front end parts all look good and ride great.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

why not just crank the tbars a few turns and add timbrens?



diehrd;335385 said:


> No i dont think so.Look at the site,not only is it cluttered,but from the looks of it a bit narrow in what it does sell.If it sold keys which it may that link he posted shold have carried me to the keys. Sorry but self promotion is not the answer I was asking for
> :


someone is a little paranoid


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

PremierLand;338295 said:


> why not just crank the tbars a few turns and add timbrens?
> 
> someone is a little paranoid


Ya ok,,maybe i just would enjoy a helpfulll link not a link to a site that looks like it is his own side line business..If i wanted that I could turn off spam guard ...... Funny he never replied after my comment,,maybe he is the one with paranoia


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Try kwikset.com the have plunty of keys. 



RCGM
Brad


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Detroitdan;334662 said:


> Try either Chicagoland Torsion Bar Keys-and-More store, or eBay Motors. Let's see, who else carries them...did you try Torsion Bar Key-Mart? Hmmm...Everything For a Buck, except torsion bar keys?
> Victoria's Suspension?
> Cherry, Webb and Torsion?
> 
> ...


 I think that was good! Must be a NH thing..


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I have a solution for ya, buy a real truck with a solid front axle! lol just kidding. I know a guy who welded 1/2" thick steel rods as long as the torrsion bar is right to the torrsion bar itself. I dont know if this helped his problems or not, but I would think there would be little to no twisting after that.


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

I was more hoping other methods have been used . Like air bags or whatever lol..

I am looking into a Cognito leveling kit.It appears to adderss all the ride issues of a TB crank and some alignment issues. Looks like 450.00 for the parts.

I have to call chad later and discuss there application and fitness for us 1/2 ton and 2500 plow boys.


----------



## jgsxr750 (Feb 16, 2006)

what about TRUXX !!!!! they say it levels out the front end . by adding a shock riser and new keys for the torsion bars . i have timbrens on the front of my truck and bars turned up 3 times and the truck sags about 1" or less with the plow raised. will post pics soon camera full of pic's of new arrival to family.


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

jgsxr750;340893 said:


> what about TRUXX !!!!! they say it levels out the front end . by adding a shock riser and new keys for the torsion bars . i have timbrens on the front of my truck and bars turned up 3 times and the truck sags about 1" or less with the plow raised. will post pics soon camera full of pic's of new arrival to family.


Ya thats just ford keys used on a chevt torson bar  The shock extensions are a nice way to extend the shocks I like those but the keys are worth 50.00 at a ford dealer


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*My 2 cents worth*

All, we own and operate Chev'sm a 2001 -1500 and a 2001 -2500HD.
Both have front Timbrens installed

1500 has a 8' Artic Poly- truck has 200,000 k's on her
2500HD Duramax has a 8.2 Boss Poly V with Western Wings, has
158,000 K's on it

Every fall we turn up the T bars on both trucks (6) full turns.
Every spring we turn them back down and have them inspected and re-aligned
We have never had any issues with extra front end wear, sag or breakage on either units.

Is it goodluck or good maintenance ?? I really don't care as long as it works....

Regards Al


----------



## dmcenery (Nov 1, 2004)

*Level Rite By Firestone*

Diehrd,
If cranking the t-bars, adding timbrens and ballast is not giving you enough height go to one of the sponsers of this site www.truckspring.com. They sell a new product called level rite which is a air shocks for the ifs front end. It says that they will be available mid to end of Jan. but be prepared to part with some $$$$ that are $537.00 per pair.  Just another option.

Dan


----------



## diehrd (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks dan,,I think I have a solution,,I do have tb cranked,,,truck holds plow well,but ride suffers a bit..I can live with that but also think there may be a solution to the ride.

The TB cranking alone DOES not affect ride funny enough what does is the lack of movement in th e A frames limited by the Bump stops, and shocks

Like I mentioned before,Cognito may have the answer as they relocate the bump stops and lengthen the shock mounts preventing them from limiting travel.After the holiday I will talk to them and get installation instructions just to be sure it does in fact do as advertised.

Additionally there solution realigns the upper ball joint position making it in line with the lower as it is supposed to be . 

As far as timbrens,I am not sure they alone are a solution,because the ride problem is the BUMP stop when u crank a TB and putting bigger ones in there place seams as if it will have a negitive effect on the ride with out the plow just like it is now


----------



## mr_udy (Feb 26, 2006)

I just installed the Cognito Leveling kit on my '02 HD. Got 3" (12 turns) with stock keys...still have 1/2" before hard stop contact. Truck rides just like stock... Alignment when well too...no problems. Plenty of room for 285s on stock wheels. Upper ball joint looks good. CV angle definitelly increased...gonna monitor the boots for wear. I still have to try the plow...I imagine its gonna sag more since I am not in contact with factory rubber helper thingys that help hold some weight. I am thinking Timbrens....we'll see.


----------

